# Los que nos gusta el fútbol



## Agró

Hoy he leído la siguiente frase. No está completa pero lo que he quitado es irrelevante:

*"Los que nos gusta el fútbol podemos disfrutar".*

Inmediatamente me ha saltado la alarma. Algo no funciona en esa frase. He pensado en corregirla añadiendo la preposición "a" al principio puesto que eso es lo que rige el verbo _gustar_ para el OI de persona:

_"*A* los que nos gusta el fútbol podemos disfrutar"._

Pero esta solución sigue fallando. No creo que sea posible que el sujeto de "podemos", es decir, "Los que nos gusta el fútbol", pueda comenzar con la preposición "a".

¿Comentarios? ¿Sugerencias?

Gracias.


----------



## eeleenaa

La verdad es que cuando he leído la primera frase en seguida he visto que le faltaba la A, pero no entiendo tu segunda cuestión, ¿a qué te refieres exactamente?

un saludo


----------



## eeleenaa

Vale, ahora que lo he vuelto a leer creo que entiendo lo que dices. Si lo lees por encima yo creo que gramaticalmente se ve bien, pero si te detienes a pensarlo parece que no tenga sentido.. a los que nos gusta podemos disfrutar.. no sé, suena un poco extraño, pero de todas formas, yo creo que otra forma de decirlo sería '' a los que nos gusta el fútbol lo podemos disfrutar '', pero el significado sería muy parecido.


----------



## XiaoRoel

[*A los que/quienes nos gusta el fútbol*] (oración subordinada adjetiva sustantivada sin antecedente, es el sujeto del verbo principal) *podemos* (núcleo verbal transitivo activo) *disfrutar* (OD).
Lo que sorprende de la expresión es ese morfema _*a*_ iniciando la frase. Pero ese morfema está aquí para indicar que *los que/quienes* es OI en prolepsis (anticipado) y reiterado por *nos* (OI real, que equivale a *a nosotros*) del verbo *gusta*, cuyo sujeto es *el fútbol*. Es decir, ese morfema de dativo o de OI *a* no marca ninguna relación con el núcleo verbal principal _podemos_, sino con el secundario _gusta_.


----------



## Agró

Se me ocurre una solución un poco _tramposa_, cambiar el régimen del verbo "gustar" con la preposición "de" (sigo viendo raras tanto _"Los que nos gusta..."_, como _"A los que nos gusta..."_):

_"Los que gustamos *del* fútbol podemos disfrutar"._

*gustar*. *1.* Cuando significa ‘causar, o sentir, placer o atracción’ es intransitivo y puede construirse de dos formas:*a) * El sujeto es la causa del placer o la atracción, y la persona que lo siente se expresa mediante un complemento indirecto: _«Vos me gustás mucho»_ (Rovner _Pareja_ [Arg. 1976]); _«Le gustaban la buena música y los buenos libros»_ (Palou _Carne_ [Esp. 1975]). Esta es la construcción normal en el habla corriente.
*b) * *La persona que siente el placer es el sujeto y aquello que lo causa se expresa mediante un complemento introducido por de: «Gustaba de reunirse con amigos en su casa» (UPietri Oficio [Ven. 1976]). Es construcción documentada sobre todo en la lengua escrita*. Debe evitarse la omisión de la preposición _de,_ frecuente cuando el complemento regido es un infinitivo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_«Barcelona y Tenerife, dos conjuntos que gustan jugar al ataque»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 22.3.94).
*2.* Como transitivo significa ‘querer o desear’ y su empleo es escaso fuera de fórmulas de cortesía: _«¿Gusta usted una cerveza?»_ (Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]); _«_—_¿Le molesto si escucho las noticias? _—_Haga como guste» _(Plaza _Cerrazón_ [Ur. 1980]).


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Neretva

Agró said:


> Hoy he leído la siguiente frase. No está completa pero lo que he quitado es irrelevante:
> 
> *"Los que nos gusta el fútbol podemos disfrutar".*
> 
> Inmediatamente me ha saltado la alarma. Algo no funciona en esa frase. He pensado en corregirla añadiendo la preposición "a" al principio puesto que eso es lo que rige el verbo _gustar_ para el OI de persona:
> 
> _"*A* los que nos gusta el fútbol podemos disfrutar"._
> 
> Pero esta solución sigue fallando. No creo que sea posible que el sujeto de "podemos", es decir, "Los que nos gusta el fútbol", pueda comenzar con la preposición "a".
> 
> ¿Comentarios? ¿Sugerencias?
> 
> Gracias.


 
La A desde luego hay que poneral. Pero a mi me falta la 2º parte : podemos disfrutar, de qué podemos disfrutar ??? ¿Del fútbol?

Si supiera a qué se refiere, podría opinra mejor.


----------



## Pinairun

Agró said:


> _"Los que gustamos *del* fútbol podemos disfrutar"._


 
A mí me gusta más así.


----------



## Neretva

Agró said:


> Se me ocurre una solución un poco _tramposa_, cambiar el régimen del verbo "gustar" con la preposición "de" (sigo viendo raras tanto _"Los que nos gusta..."_, como _"A los que nos gusta..."_):
> 
> _"Los que gustamos *del* fútbol podemos disfrutar"._
> 
> *gustar*. *1.* Cuando significa ‘causar, o sentir, placer o atracción’ es intransitivo y puede construirse de dos formas:*a) *El sujeto es la causa del placer o la atracción, y la persona que lo siente se expresa mediante un complemento indirecto: _«Vos me gustás mucho»_ (Rovner _Pareja_ [Arg. 1976]); _«Le gustaban la buena música y los buenos libros»_ (Palou _Carne_ [Esp. 1975]). Esta es la construcción normal en el habla corriente.
> *b) **La persona que siente el placer es el sujeto y aquello que lo causa se expresa mediante un complemento introducido por de: «Gustaba de reunirse con amigos en su casa» (UPietri Oficio [Ven. 1976]). Es construcción documentada sobre todo en la lengua escrita*. Debe evitarse la omisión de la preposición _de,_ frecuente cuando el complemento regido es un infinitivo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _«Barcelona y Tenerife, dos conjuntos que gustan jugar al ataque»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 22.3.94).
> *2.* Como transitivo significa ‘querer o desear’ y su empleo es escaso fuera de fórmulas de cortesía: _«¿Gusta usted una cerveza?»_ (Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]); _«_—_¿Le molesto si escucho las noticias? _—_Haga como guste» _(Plaza _Cerrazón_ [Ur. 1980]).
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 

No digo yo que el DPD esté equivocado, aunque muchas veces recoge algunas formas digamos "no habituales".  

Te pregunto a ti de forma directa ¿Te suena bien esa frase? (No hablo de corrección) Porque a mí me suena fatal.


----------



## Agró

Neretva said:


> La A desde luego hay que poneral. Pero a mi me falta la 2º parte : podemos disfrutar, de qué podemos disfrutar ??? ¿Del fútbol?
> 
> Si supiera a qué se refiere, podría opinra mejor.



Ya he dicho en el primer post que he retocado la frase quitando lo superfluo e irrelevante. Está implícito que de lo que "podemos disfrutar" es el fútbol, pero eso no ayuda a solucionar el problema que plantea el verbo "gustar" tal como está formulado. También falta al principio algo así como "*Pero, en definitiva,* los que nos gusta...", que tampoco ayuda ni estorba.



Neretva said:


> No digo yo que el DPD esté equivocado, aunque muchas veces recoge algunas formas digamos "no habituales".
> 
> Te pregunto a ti de forma directa ¿Te suena bien esa frase? (No hablo de corrección) Porque a mí me suena fatal.



Me suena mejor que cualquiera de las dos soluciones primeras: "Los que nos gusta..." y "A los que nos gusta...", que veo completamente incorrectas, pero no creo que la usara de forma natural.

Se me ocurre otra modificación, crear un antecedente explícito, con "personas":

"Las personas a las que nos gusta el fútbol podemos disfrutar".

Esto me parece impecable, pero, claro, ya no es lo mismo.


----------



## Neretva

A los que nos gusta el fútbol, podemos disfrutarlo sentados desde las gradas etc etc (por ejemplo) ¿Algo así?


----------



## Agró

Neretva said:


> A los que nos gusta el fútbol, podemos disfrutarlo sentados desde las gradas etc etc (por ejemplo) ¿Algo así?



No. El problema sigue siendo el mismo: ¿cómo puede una frase preposicional, "A los que nos gusta el fútbol", ser sujeto?


----------



## Namarne

Agró said:


> Se me ocurre otra modificación, crear un antecedente explícito, con "personas":
> "Las personas a las que nos gusta el fútbol podemos disfrutar".


 Yo lo encuentro muy buena solución. Y tampoco veo que no sea lo mismo: la frase es la misma, solo le has añadido el antecedente para solucionar el problema. 
(Hombre, algo de espontaneidad pierde...)


----------



## las cosas facilitas

El sujeto es hombre,mujer o persona.

Los hombres, a los que nos gusta el fútbol, vamos a disfrutar este verano viendo el mundial.

saludos


----------



## Agró

las cosas facilitas said:


> *Al que Dios se la de, San Pedro se la bendiga*.
> Esta frase tiene la misma estructura y en ambos casos el sujeto es hombre,mujer o persona.
> 
> Los hombres, a los que nos gusta el fútbol, vamos a disfrutar este verano viendo el mundial.
> 
> saludos



La estructura es diferente. En tu refrán, en la subordinada, el sujeto es *Dios*, y en la principal *San Pedro*. En la frase que he propuesto a debate, en la subordinada el sujeto es "el fútbol" y en la principal "nosotros".


----------



## mirx

Yo no le veo mayor inconveniente que la falta de la preposición. El sujeto en este caso queda implícito y tampoco me parece necesario remarcarlo.

A los que nos gusta el futbol.

"*Nosotros*, a los que nos gusta el futbol, podemos disfrutar...".

Quizá no sea una construcción muy natural pero tampoco le encuentro nada en particular.


----------



## Lexinauta

'Quienes gustan del fútbol, pueden disfrutar...'

_(A mí no me gusta. )_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Después de tanta variante estilística, todavía no he visto una razón por la cual la primera frase que motivó las intervenciones y variantes ofrecidas se agramatical en español. _Sigo manteniendo su gramaticalidad y además creo que es muy usada en el discurso oral_, aunque por su estructura tenga un _aire de anacoluto_, cosa que no es.


----------



## Calambur

Agró said:


> Se me ocurre una solución un poco _tramposa_, cambiar el régimen del verbo "gustar" con la preposición "de" (*sigo viendo raras* tanto _"Los que nos gusta..."_, como _"A los que nos gusta..." _Yo también.):
> 
> _"Los que gustamos *del* fútbol podemos disfrutar". _Esta es la única que me gusta y es la forma en que lo diría (y no me parece una solución tramposa -"gustar de" es una construcción perfectamente válida).


----------



## El peruano

Agró said:


> Se me ocurre una solución un poco _tramposa_, cambiar el régimen del verbo "gustar" con la preposición "de" (sigo viendo raras tanto _"Los que nos gusta..."_, como _"A los que nos gusta..."_):
> 
> _"Los que gustamos *del* fútbol podemos disfrutar"._
> 
> *gustar*. *1.* Cuando significa ‘causar, o sentir, placer o atracción’ es intransitivo y puede construirse de dos formas:*a) *El sujeto es la causa del placer o la atracción, y la persona que lo siente se expresa mediante un complemento indirecto: _«Vos me gustás mucho»_ (Rovner _Pareja_ [Arg. 1976]); _«Le gustaban la buena música y los buenos libros»_ (Palou _Carne_ [Esp. 1975]). Esta es la construcción normal en el habla corriente.
> *b) **La persona que siente el placer es el sujeto y aquello que lo causa se expresa mediante un complemento introducido por de: «Gustaba de reunirse con amigos en su casa» (UPietri Oficio [Ven. 1976]). Es construcción documentada sobre todo en la lengua escrita*. Debe evitarse la omisión de la preposición _de,_ frecuente cuando el complemento regido es un infinitivo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _«Barcelona y Tenerife, dos conjuntos que gustan jugar al ataque»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 22.3.94).
> *2.* Como transitivo significa ‘querer o desear’ y su empleo es escaso fuera de fórmulas de cortesía: _«¿Gusta usted una cerveza?»_ (Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]); _«_—_¿Le molesto si escucho las noticias? _—_Haga como guste» _(Plaza _Cerrazón_ [Ur. 1980]).
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
No me parece natural, por mi parte me quedo con el original, con la preposición al inicio.


----------



## Agró

Calambur:
Esta es la única que me gusta y es la forma en que lo diría (y no me parece una solución tramposa -"gustar de" es una construcción perfectamente válida).

Con 'tramposa' me refería al hecho de cambiarle el régimen al verbo 'gustar'. Habría preferido encontrar una solución manteniendo el verbo 'gustar' con su estructura básica: _gustar algo (sujeto) a alguien (OI), _pero sigue sin ocurrírseme nada satisfactorio.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Vampiro

Aunque no suena muy bien, para mi la frase es correcta, y elíptica:

*"(Aquellos a) los que nos gusta el fútbol podemos disfrutar".*

Por supuesto, lo que está entre paréntesis se puede reemplazar por otras variantes.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Agró

Vampiro said:


> Aunque no suena muy bien, para mi la frase es correcta, y elíptica:
> 
> *"(Aquellos a) los que nos gusta el fútbol podemos disfrutar".*
> 
> Por supuesto, lo que está entre paréntesis se puede reemplazar por otras variantes.
> Saludos.
> _



Gracias Vamp. Por supuesto eso es una solución impecable, como si nos inventamos un antecedente: Nosotros, a los que.../Las personas a las que..., pero el caso es que no hay antecedente en la frase de marras (Los que nos gusta...) y así es como se usa habitualmente, por lo menos aquí. Gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Gorgiewave

A mí me parece que la confusión surge del hecho de que "los" parece utilizarse en esta frase con dos sentidos a la vez. Primero, es el objeto del verbo "gustar" y, segundo, es el pronombre del sujeto del verbo "podemos".

¿Es posible decir:

*"Los a los que nos gusta el fútbol podemos disfrutar"?*

para desempatar el lío.

*Me avisa una amiga española que no, y yo la creo.*

No sé si la RAE nos ofrece algo en cuanto a voto de calidad.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Para mí.

Al que le guste la paella, que se la coma .   Correcto.

El que le guste la paella, que se la coma.  Muy habitual, pero incorrecto.


----------



## Lexinauta

Releyendo todas las opiniones varias veces, expongo mi punto de vista:
—Me parece imprescindible agregar la _a _inicial: 'a los que nos gusta _algo'._
...Y, por supuesto, también puede comenzar con 'a quienes' (que me gusta más). 
—Sin la _a,_ veo incorrecta la frase.

Pero, en cambio, sí sería correcto decir:
_'los que participamos en el gusto_ _por _el fútbol, podemos disfrutar.'


----------



## Neretva

Lexinauta said:


> Releyendo todas las opiniones varias veces, expongo mi punto de vista:
> —Me parece imprescindible agregar la _a _inicial: 'a los que nos gusta _algo'._
> ...Y, por supuesto, también puede comenzar con 'a quienes' (que me gusta más).
> —Sin la _a,_ veo incorrecta la frase.
> 
> Pero, en cambio, sí sería correcto decir:
> _'los que participamos en el gusto_ _por _el fútbol, podemos disfrutar.'


 
Creo que mejor: compartimos el gusto por (pour moi )


----------



## didakticos

No quería meter la cuchara antes, pero decidí hacerlo. Primero que todo, estoy de acuerdo en que le hace falta la preposición* A*. Lo que no me queda claro es la segunda parte de la oración: _...podemos disfrutar_. ¿Podemos disfrutar qué? ¿El fútbol? En este caso se tendría que utilizar un pronombre de OD *(LO*): _...podemos disfrut_ar*lo*. ¿O está hablando de otra cosa: la cerveza, el tequila, los tacos, el verano, el hecho de que haya tantos foreros en WR que están tan interesados en desenredar este hilo, etc.?


----------



## Neretva

Neretva said:


> La A desde luego hay que poneral. Pero a mi me falta la 2º parte : podemos disfrutar, de qué podemos disfrutar ??? ¿Del fútbol?
> 
> Si supiera a qué se refiere, podría opinra mejor.


 


didakticos said:


> No quería meter la cuchara antes, pero decidí hacerlo. Primero que todo, estoy de acuerdo en que le hace falta la preposición* A*. Lo que no me queda claro es la segunda parte de la oración: _...podemos disfrutar_. ¿Podemos disfrutar qué? ¿El fútbol? En este caso se tendría que utilizar un pronombre de OD *(LO*): _...podemos disfrut_ar*lo*. ¿O está hablando de otra cosa: la cerveza, el tequila, los tacos, el verano, el hecho de que haya tantos foreros en WR que están tan interesados en desenredar este hilo, etc.?


 

La cuchara la metí yo mucho antes, pero se me contestó que se habían eliminado cosas. Leer principio.


----------



## Agró

Neretva said:


> La cuchara la metí yo mucho antes, pero se me contestó que se habían eliminado cosas. Leer principio.



Repito que lo que he quitado de la frase ni estorba ni ayuda. Podéis completar la frase como queráis ("...podemos disfrutarlo, podemos disfrutar de él"; da lo mismo, se refiere a un partido de fútbol en concreto, la final de la Champions, del pasado sábado). Pero eso no modifica la raíz del problema, que es si el sujeto de "podemos" es (o mejor, puede ser) "Los que nos gusta el fútbol", "A los que nos gusta el fútbol", u otra cosa.


----------



## Lexinauta

Neretva said:


> Creo que mejor: compartimos el gusto por (pour moi )


*¡Claro que es mucho mejor!* 
(Esa era la palabra que buscaba y no podía encontrar...)


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Agró said:


> Se me ocurre una solución un poco _tramposa_, cambiar el régimen del verbo "gustar" con la preposición "de" (sigo viendo raras tanto _"Los que nos gusta..."_, como _"A los que nos gusta..."_):
> 
> _"Los que gustamos *del* fútbol podemos disfrutar"._



Como Pinairun, de acuerdo. Pero no veo la trampa por ningún lado.


----------



## Calambur

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Como Pinairun, de acuerdo. Pero no veo la trampa por ningún lado.


Concuerdo, y lo dije en el _post_ #18; en el #20 *Agró* explicó a qué se refería con _tramposa_.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Calambur said:


> Concuerdo, y lo dije en el _post_ #18; en el #20 *Agró* explicó a qué se refería con _tramposa_.



Encantado de ver que somos más los que pensamos así.
Tampoco ví trampa alguna tras la explicación de Agró; el cambio de redacción es un recurso recto y no un ardid.


----------



## Agró

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Encantado de ver que somos más los que pensamos así.
> Tampoco ví trampa alguna tras la explicación de Agró; el cambio de redacción es un recurso recto y no un ardid.



No estoy en contra de cambiar la redacción, si hace falta, pero en este caso quería corregir algo que me parece erróneo sin dejar de usar el verbo "gustar" en la forma más común: "Los que nos gusta...", que es, me parece, lo que usaría cualquier hablante de manera natural, y no "Los que gustamos de..." u otras fórmulas propuestas.

Creo que es un caso de anacoluto. Nos hace falta la preposición 'a' (que pide el verbo 'gustar') pero la frase empeora si la incluimos porque la necesitamos en el sujeto, y, que yo sepa, sólo la preposición "entre" puede encabezar un sujeto: "Entre tú y yo hemos logrado acabar con ellos".


----------



## dexterciyo

Yo lo veo de esta manera:

_(Nosotros), a los que nos gusta el fútbol, podemos disfrutar de un buen partido._

Hay dos oraciones. La primera, "nosotros podemos disfrutar de un buen partido". El sujeto elíptico es *nosotros*. La segunda, intercalada, es "a los que nos gusta el fútbol". El sujeto, en este caso, es *fútbol* (=_A nosotros nos gusta el fútbol_).

Lo curioso es ver la frase de esta manera:

_Nosotros somos de los individuos a los que *les* gusta el fútbol._

Es correcto en este caso hacer la concordancia con "individuo", y no con el sujeto de la principal, si optamos por una concordancia estricta, y no _ad sensum_. Pienso que esta es la razón por la que se puede llegar a pensar que en la frase existe anacoluto. 

Además, la frase que das también me parece impecable: _Los que gustamos *del* fútbol, podemos disfrutar..._


----------



## Agró

dexterciyo said:


> Yo lo veo de esta manera:
> 
> _(Nosotros), a los que nos gusta el fútbol, podemos disfrutar de un buen partido._
> 
> Hay dos oraciones. La primera, "nosotros podemos disfrutar de un buen partido". El sujeto elíptico es *nosotros*. La segunda, intercalada, es "a los que nos gusta el fútbol". El sujeto, en este caso, es *fútbol* (=_A nosotros nos gusta el fútbol_).
> 
> Lo curioso es ver la frase de esta manera:
> 
> _Nosotros somos de los individuos a los que *les* gusta el fútbol._
> 
> Es correcto en este caso hacer la concordancia con "individuo", y no con el sujeto de la principal, si optamos por una concordancia estricta, y no _ad sensum_. Pienso que esta es la razón por la que se puede llegar a pensar que en la frase existe anacoluto.
> 
> Además, la frase que das también me parece impecable: _Los que gustamos *del* fútbol, podemos disfrutar..._



Gracias, Dexter.
Si tuviéramos un antecedente "Nosotros" explícito, para la relativa, no habría problema y no habría iniciado este hilo. Supongo que la tendencia de los hablantes a no incluir el sujeto lleva a que el resultado sea o parezca un anacoluto. Nos olvidamos de "Nosotros" y, en consecuencia, nos olvidamos de la preposición "a", que nos vendría exigida por el verbo "gustar", pero seguimos con la idea de que esas primeras palabras de la frase son el sujeto y se nos lían las dos alternativas.

_Los que gustamos *del* fútbol, podemos disfrutar _es impecable, es cierto, pero no se le ocurriría a nadie (en su sano juicio).


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Agró said:


> No estoy en contra de cambiar la redacción, si hace falta, pero en este caso quería corregir algo que me parece erróneo sin dejar de usar el verbo "guardar"* en la forma más común: "Los que nos gusta...", que es, me parece, lo que usaría cualquier hablante de manera natural, y no "Los que gustamos de..." u otras fórmulas propuestas.
> 
> ...



*¿"Guardar" es un lapsus por "Gustar"?


----------



## Agró

Manuel G. Rey said:


> *¿"Guardar" es un lapsus por "Gustar"?


Sí, claro, perdón. Lo corrijo arriba.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Recomiendo a todos los que estáis "analizando" la oración de marras que consultéis el análisis que hago en el *mensaje 4*. De ello resulta que la preposición _*a*_ aquí es un _morfema (libre) que marca un OI_ y está en su sitio ya que _pertenece a la oración relativa_ sustantivada, no a la principal.
La *oración de relativo tiene cuatro formas*:
1. *Oración subordinada adjetiva plena*: es adjetivo sintáctico de un sintagma nominal de la oración principal que se llama antecedente. La relativa determina al antecedente calificativa o explicativamente.
2. *Oración subordinada adjetiva formal*: tiene un antecedente vacío semánticamente, generalmente un deíctico. Este antecedente vacío es un anafórico del relativo que es catafórico. El significado está en la oración de relativo. Es el paso previo a la sustantivación.
3. *Oración subordinada adjetiva sustantivada*. Eliminado el anafórico, al no tener ni siquiera antecedente formal, la oración adjetiva se convierte en sustantivo y puede ejercer las funciones propias de esta categoría, en este caso la de SUJ del verbo principal.
4. *Oración subordinada relativa adverbial*. Introducida por adverbios relativos. Su función, si no tiene un antecedente del léxico temporal, es la de CC.
*A-los-que *es una cadena lingüística _inseparable_ en esta frase. La preposición aquí no es una preposición, sino una _marca de OI_, es decir un morfema de "_dativo_" que _no se puede suprimir_ sin cambiar la función del sintagma al que pertenece.


----------



## Agró

Gracias, Xiao. Según eso, tendríamos ejemplos análogos así:

_*Con los que vivo son unos guarros.
De donde soy produce alcachofas.
**Para los que trabajo son unos explotadores.*_

(?)
Aquí veo las preposiciones (o casi morfemas de caso) imprescindibles, igual que el "a" del ejemplo original, pero el resultado es horrible. No me gusta.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Eso es otro tema, pero las frases son gramaticales. Si tratases con lenguas casuales verías esto de lo más normal. En latín se sustantivan a menudo las relativas y el relativo, como tiene que tener la forma necesaria para su función en la or. relativa, encabeza la oración introduciendo la _relativa sustantivada sujeto_ pero en forma de OD (_acusativo_), de CN (_genitivo_), de OI (_dativo_), de CC (_ablativo_ o _sintagma preposicional_).
En español son muy _usuales_ a nivel _oral_, aunque, todo hay que decirlo, tienen un aire de _anacoluto_, de cambio de dirección del mensaje que, aunque sólo es un "aire", una impresión, muchos hablantes notan. En la lengua _escrita_ no es rara ya que resuelve económicamente la expresión y _evita perífrasis_.


----------



## mirx

Agró said:


> Gracias, Xiao. Según eso, tendríamos ejemplos análogos así:
> 
> _*Con los que vivo son unos guarros.*_
> _*De donde soy produce alcachofas.*_
> _*Para los que trabajo son unos explotadores.*_
> 
> (?)
> Aquí veo las preposiciones (o casi morfemas de caso) imprescindibles, igual que el "a" del ejemplo original, pero el resultado es horrible. No me gusta.


 
¿Todas te suenan mal?

A mí, como ya lo dije, salvo la prepsición me suena normal. De estar tres sólo la dos no me suena. Las otras, con el debito contexto (y casi sin él) me son completamente familiares.


----------



## Vampiro

Para mi sigue siendo un anacoluto impoluto de construcción elipsoidal con ausencia de morfema dativo.
 
_


----------



## Calambur

Agró said:


> _Los que gustamos *del* fútbol, podemos disfrutar _es impecable, es cierto, pero no se le ocurriría *a nadie (en su sano juicio*).



A mí sí se me ocurre y digo cosas semejantes en una conversación cualquiera (lo creas o no).


----------



## didakticos

Okey Agró, vamos a ver si podemos encontrar una construcción similar usando otro verbo y un complemento indirecto que no sea _a nosotros_:


Agró said:


> *"Los que nos gusta el fútbol podemos disfrutar".*


 
¿Cuál sería la forma "correcta" (y quizás menos eufónica) de decir "quienes se interesan en el español pueden visitar el forum de WR"?


*1. Los que les interesa el español pueden visitar el forum de WR.

**2. A los que les interesa el español pueden visitar el forum de WR.*


Espero sugerencias.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Con *a* es lo correcto, pero aquí parece mejor un adjetivo léxico verbal, un participio, _los interesados en el español_, que el adjetivo sintáctico (la relativa).


----------



## elnickestalibre

¿Por qué no le añades una coma y la alargas?

A los que nos gusta el fútbol, podemos disfrutar viendo jugar a los grandes equipos.

Una variante podría ser:

A quienes les gusta el fútbol pueden disfrutar.

O también:

-¡Qué asco de fútbol! -gritó Marianito.
-Si no te gusta, cállate. A los que nos gusta, podemos disfrutar -le repochó Luisito.

De todas formas la oración es correcta a nivel de calle. Si le pasas la lupa a nivel gramatical, puedes encontrar pequeños fallos.


----------



## Agró

Vampiro said:


> Para mi sigue siendo un anacoluto impoluto de construcción elipsoidal con ausencia de morfema dativo.
> 
> _


 Genial.


Calambur said:


> A mí sí se me ocurre y digo cosas semejantes en una conversación cualquiera (lo creas o no).


Te creo, pero aquí suena extrañísimo.


didakticos said:


> Okey Agró, vamos a ver si podemos encontrar una construcción similar usando otro verbo y un complemento indirecto que no sea _a nosotros_:
> 
> 
> ¿Cuál sería la forma "correcta" (y quizás menos eufónica) de decir "quienes se interesan en el español pueden visitar el forum de WR"?
> 
> 
> *1. Los que les interesa el español pueden visitar el forum de WR.
> 
> **2. A los que les interesa el español pueden visitar el forum de WR.*
> 
> 
> Espero sugerencias.


Estamos en las mismas.
En tu ejemplo hay una posibilidad, usar directamente el adjetivo, pero con "gustar", no:

_*Los (que están) interesados en el español pueden visitar el forum de WR.*_


----------



## didakticos

Agró said:


> Estamos en las mismas.
> En tu ejemplo hay una posibilidad, usar directamente el adjetivo, pero con "gustar", no:
> 
> _*Los (que están) interesados en el español pueden visitar el forum de WR. *_


 
¡Touché!


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Los (que están) interesados en el español pueden visitar el forum de WR.


Que es lo que venía yo diciendo en el mensaje 46.


----------

